# -



## jw (Aug 28, 2005)

-


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 28, 2005)

Josh, Just a suggestion, but perhaps Genesis is a good place to start?  My children (ages 3 and 4) can't get enough of Noah's Ark. 

I commend you in your efforts at family worship. May God richly bless you and yours!


----------



## LadyFlynt (Aug 28, 2005)

That sounds excellent to me. At three, they love hearing the "bible stories" of real people over and over. Zacheus, David, Solomon, Moses, Jesus' healing and parables, etc. Just get excited with her and "actively" tell them. Relate them to her if possible. (ie God is with her, she can talk to Him, etc.)


----------



## Scott Bushey (Aug 28, 2005)

Between you and me, Noah's ark is one of the most frightening stories in the bible.........


----------



## Arch2k (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by joshua_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> ...



I think they produce a children's bible without pics of Christ etc. I'll do some searching.


----------



## Arch2k (Aug 28, 2005)

The Children's Bible Story Book

"Equally covering the OT (Children's OT [McGraw-Hill]) and the NT (from the Children's King James New Testament), this book contains 200 stories and 800 illustrations (from a generally Reformed perspective) with NO pictures of Christ. These stories are short and simple, with no more than 500 words per story. The four illustrations used per story help to hold a child's attention and are also an aid to memorization. A single line of Scripture is found below each illustration" (adapted from CLW). 420 pages.

See this link for a list of children's story books and bibles with NO pics of Christ.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> Between you and me, Noah's ark is one of the most frightening stories in the bible.........



I know what you mean. My children focus on the rainbow part of the story. The story of Noah's Ark has so much to teach us all: the depravity of man, faith and hope, judgment, salvation, baptism, geology/fossils, and much, much more.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Aug 28, 2005)

Just a suggestion, Josh, but with my heartiest recommendation:

http://www.graceandtruthbooks.com/listdetails.asp?ID=997&RP=/family_reading/


----------



## doulosChristou (Aug 28, 2005)

Another good resourse for quality children's materials with absolutely no images of God:

http://www.trinitybookservice.com/booksforyoungchildren.html


----------



## fredtgreco (Aug 28, 2005)

Joshua,

From Greg's suggestions,

These Bible story books are excellent:
http://www.trinitybookservice.com/0903f.html


This is a good Bible for the very young:
http://www.trinitybookservice.com/26978.html

The Bible that we use for our boys (8,6 and 4) is the Beginner's Bible by Catherine DeVries


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Aug 28, 2005)

You can't go wrong with _Veggie Tales_!





Yes, I was kidding.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Aug 28, 2005)

Josh, I refuse to advise how formal or informal your family worship time should be. 
My kids love our family devotion time. Why? Because I interact with them and do things so that a 4 year old and a 2 year old will enjoy and appreciate them. 
So... we begin by lighting our "Trinity Candle" (A very large and fat candle that has 3 wicks). My 2 year old LOVES helping me - and I encourage you to let your daughter help as much as possible, even if it is just to hand you your Bible - anyway, my 2 year old gets to put the candle on the floor. Then I ask my kids why we light this candle and my 4 year old replies ("to remind us that there is one God in three persons and He is present with us"). Then I light the three wicks (My kids repeating with me, "This one represents the Father... the Son... the Holy Spirit") then my 4 year old gets to carefully lift the candle back onto the coffee table. 
At this point we sing some kids' songs. Right now their favorite is "The Lord's Army." After this we have a prayer and then we begin singing some hymns. There are a few simple ones that we do at the end (to reengage the kids) Holy, Holy, Holy and O Worship the King were very easy for them to memorize and they enjoy singing them. In our liturgy the Doxology is ALWAYS the final song. Then I ask each person - starting with the youngest - "What has happened today for which you can be thankful" (then the person shares) then I ask - "Do you have anything else you would like to talk to God about?" (then the person shares). Then we pray, in turn, thanking God for what we just mentioned.
After prayer then I read a chapter from the Bible. I always introduce the chapter to give a brief summary of what is going on etc... and at the end I summarize and draw some points of application - not a 15 minute sermon, mind you! I found that my son most naturally resonated with "action stories" but as of about a year ago we abandoned this and I just read through a book at a time, giving an intro each night. My kids really liked 1&2 Sam and 1&2 Kings because so much action is occuring. 
Then we do our catechism time (My 2 year old has questions 1-3 down cold and my 4 year old is almost finished memorizing the 2nd Commandment!)
After this we pray and then go blow out the candles and play with the smoke trial. 

I encourage you to be flexible and try things until you find something that works for you. One thing that my wife had to remind me of is this: It is good that I expect my children to be respectful and reverent in their behavior, but it is not acceptable for me to expect them to be adults. (There for awhile I WAS doing a 10 minute sermonette and I would get upset with the kids because they would totally tune out. What was I thinking???)
Have fun and remember: The fact that you take your parental responsibilities in this regard seriously enough to even commit to having family worship will cover over a multitude of practical missteps you may take as you learn what you want to do. Just faithfully teach and show your daughter what it is to approach God with reverence and joy and you will do just fine.

[Edited on 8-29-2005 by SolaScriptura]


----------



## JonathanHunt (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by joshua_
> Thanks to you too, Greg!
> 
> Actually, Jonathan, I think I could use parts of those taped by Mrs. Masters as introductions possibly...
> ...



Josh

They are BOOKS not tapes! So you can teach/not teach use/not use as you see fit.

I only get to spend every other Lord's day with my step-son. I know what you mean about the pain of an ungodly influence on your child. I value the fact that I give him the best teaching I can, when I can. The rest is up to the Lord - and I am always grateful for that!

Jonathan

[Edited on 8-29-2005 by JonathanHunt]


----------

